# Gen 1 vs. gen 3 2.0 motors differences



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok don’t know if this has been asked, I did search and found nothing. If it’s been asked before please forgive me. What’s the difference between the generation 1 and generation 3 turbo motors in the beetle?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Just be assured there is very little common between them other than maybe some fasteners. Sort of like comparing the 1955 Chevy small block V8 and the current Corvette V8.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

JohnnyJet said:


> Ok don’t know if this has been asked, I did search and found nothing. If it’s been asked before please forgive me. What’s the difference between the generation 1 and generation 3 turbo motors in the beetle?


ECS Tuning made up a nice PDF of the 2.0T variants. 

http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/FSIvTSI.pdf


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DasCC said:


> ....http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/FSIvTSI.pdf


Their write-up does not cover the Gen3 EA888, which is a major improvement.


----------



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks —-good read.


----------

